# Names names names! (two boys and a girlie!)



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok well i have had them for a while and i can't just leave them nameless! So i cant get pics at the moment because one is being treated for fungus and i have to leave for school in a minute.

So here is he description of the girlie!

She is a silvery blue veiltail with red ventral fins, a dark grey head and a patch of red on her anal fin that then melts into the blue again.

The first boy is a pink veiltail and a PICKY eater! (lol)

And the last boy has a black body and red fins and is a (you guessed it) veiltail!
I was thinking about the name shadow but im not sure.


I wan't to name them all something japanese, maybe after anime characters?
Anyways, tell me your ideas!:-D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm, what animes did you have in mind?
I cannot think of a pink haired male anime character at the moment but what about Gojyo or Kougaiji from Saiyuki for the pink male Betta?
I am not so good with female names and the only one I can think of is Rei from Evangelion.
As for the black/red male Betta, not sure. Maybe Kuro? It means black in Japanese.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

...im sad to say that i found the two males dead from fungus this morning....the female is luckily still alive though.

Some animes i had in mind were vampire knight and the two that i am just begining to watch: (aka im on the first or second episode. I finished both seasons of vampire knight though!) Fullmetal Alchemist and Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your losses. 
My new Betta, Darcia (main bad guy on Wolf's Rain), is not looking to good. He also has fungus and fin rot and ich...and pretty much everyother disease you can think of.
I love Yu-Gi-Oh!, the orignal one of course. Kaiba is my most favorite anime character ever.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol, one of my friends loves Kaiba too rofl. My faveorite charcter so far on Yu-Gi-Oh! is definitely Yami! (he pretty dang cute!) I guess this is a big change of subject but have you watched Vampire Knight and/or Vampire Knight Guilty? (BEST anime in the world) Love that one!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

You should start naming them all after Fruits Basket characters XD


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Never heard of that anime. lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> Never heard of that anime. lol


WHA! D:

I am an old school anime nut. Sailor Moon got me started. Then DBZ, Gundam Wing, all of Toonami XD

I used to be a die hard Inuyasha fan as well. I like all the cutesy romantic dramas. I would tape them all and ponder when so and so were going to kiss, then 200 episodes and a 5 movies later XD!!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol i have never heard of any of those, except for inuyasha although i have never watched that one either. The ONLY thing i know about inuyasha is three words: HARE HARE YUKAI! (lol!!!!!) I love that song ha ha!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just watched episode 1 and 2 of inuyasha! My response: OMG GOOD! The only thing i have to say i dont like is that the centipede lady thing should have had a shirt on.....


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> I just watched episode 1 and 2 of inuyasha! My response: OMG GOOD! The only thing i have to say i dont like is that the centipede lady thing should have had a shirt on.....


lol!!! XD you have 198 more episodes to go!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ROFL i realized that when i was searching for episode 1 on DubHappy!!!!


----------

